# Veterans Day!



## RJJ (Nov 10, 2010)

For those who are off tomorrow we will miss you! But for all that sever and protect us God Bless our troops. Bring them all home safe! Also, for those who are members here that have family and friends in harms way, I wish you a special blessing and protection. The same for all that have gone before to provide the freedoms we still enjoy.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 10, 2010)

Well said RJJ!

I'm off tomorrow, and it will be a special day for me, as I get to spend it with my son, fresh outa Iraq, and home just last night for leave through Thanksgiving. We were talking about how cool it'll be to be able to hang together on Vet's Day.

Again, thanks to all who serve, and have served before, in whatever capacity!


----------



## packsaddle (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you, Veterans!


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, thanks to all those who served and those who have family serving today.  Fatboy, enjoy the day and time with your son we are all proud of his service to our nation.


----------



## Jobsaver (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes. Thanks all veterans for serving and protecting our freedoms.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 10, 2010)

Rest in peace brothers. 8th TDCS, 334th TFS. Forth but First.


----------



## Alias (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks to all the veterans and those still serving!

Sue, in chilly CA


----------



## V767 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks to the all veterans and current service members.

V767


----------



## Coug Dad (Nov 11, 2010)

Amen to all, and more


----------



## jar546 (Nov 11, 2010)

Happy Veterans Day to all of my veteran piers.  This was a good week for me.

Yesterday, November 10th was the Marine Corps Birthday.

Today is Veterans Day.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Nov 11, 2010)

And to my fellow veterans and those are still serving Happy Veterans Day and God Bless.

View attachment 249


FyrBldgGuy Front row far left Fall of 1977
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 249


/monthly_2010_11/572953ba3c6e8_FyrBldgGuyatAirForceFireAcademy.jpg.649b9652096b7818fc0052906ee384a7.jpg


----------



## RJJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Here are just a few! If you have seen this that's great, if not read and enjoy!

http://www.newsweek.com/2010/11/05/the-road-home-intro.html?gt1=43002

Fatboy: Hope you have a great day with your son!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 12, 2010)

RJJ,

YOUR PM BOX IS FULL; CAN'T SEND YOU MESSAGE!

Uncle Bob


----------



## peach (Nov 15, 2010)

I served.. my parents (both of them) served.. all of my husbands have served.. my son wants to serve.. not all have served under combat conditions, but all deserve recognition.

thank you vets!


----------

